# Madame Leota Tombstone Replica from Disney's Haunted Mansion



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Inspired by Dionicia12, I took this project on a couple of years ago but really threw myself into in a few months ago. I used the same tombstone company she did (Woodloom) and had a local painter do the finish work. Just got it back Saturday- giving me 1 1/2 days before Halloween to finish it! So I slapped together an enclosure, and I want to clean that up and do a better programming job after Halloween, but for now we roll with what we got: Without further ado:


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

She turned out terrific. I would love to see the mechanics.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Yay! She looks great.... I have a WoodLoom Madame Leota tombstone, but I didn't get to get her finished this year. Your tombstone looks just awesome!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Very impressive


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Very nice, love me some haunted mansion


----------



## Pedagog (Oct 23, 2016)

Looks great well one


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Very nice!
Way to go!


----------

